# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Reattaching Heat Mats

## Sandy Bear

Every once in a while I've picked up a  second hand terrarium that the previous owner had a heat pad attached  too.  Normally the heat mat is attached correctly, but there have been  times where it was not.  I have also removed them in other cases because  I wanted them attached to a different terrarium.

 Once they have been removed, the original glue is normally ruined and  doesn't stick correctly to the new enclosure.  So, what to do?  A new  heat pad costs around $30.00-60.00 at most pet shops, while that is not  that expensive as far as heating equipment goes, there is another  option.
 I've spent a few hours in the hardware store a few months ago looking  for a glue that I can use that is both heat resistant and water  resistant.  The one I found it is tolerant of temperature between -46 C  to 204 C once cured.

 The product is called* LePage "Extreme Repair" Adhesive Sealant* 
LePage / LePage® Carded Adhesives / LePage® Extreme Repair™ Adhesive Sealant

 You can find this product in most DIY stores, such as Canadian Tire,  Home Depot, Home Hardware, even Walmart, Zellers (while still  available), Lowes, etc....
 It cost around *$6.00-10.00 per bottle*, and it will  generously cover a single heat mat.  If you are using the large heat  mats, you may want to pick up a second bottle just in case.


*Steps:*

*1) Removing the Heat Mat:* 
 Do not pull on the electrical cord, you can damage the wires.
 You want to grab two corners and pull slowly and evenly, you do not  want to bend or make creases in the heat mat as this will cause damage  to the wires inside.
 Once the heat mat is off, you can clean up any glue residue on the aquarium with Goo Gone or similar products.

*2) Gluing:* 
 Be sure that the new location that the heat mat will be attached to is clean and clear of any dirt or debris.
 Open up the tube of glue and apply a nice even coat all over.   I  usually do a grid pattern on the heat mat.  Put the heat mat in the  desired location, making sure that the electrical cord does not get  bunched up against the frame of the terrarium (a common mistake).
 Remember, the heat mat normally goes on the outside bottom of the terrarium (or on the side for an arboreal species).
 I then take a Popsicle stick (or any rigid flat edged item)  and  gently rub the heat mat down, this helps smooth out the glue to give  more even coverage.

*3) Drying/Curing Time:* 
 The bottle says that it takes about 24 hours to cure.
 Because there is no air that gets to the glue on the inside of the  glue, I like to allow for 36-48 hours to cure before using it as I have  found that the glued parts are still a little soft.


 Good Luck  :Smile:

----------

Louis Charles Bruckner

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

Great instructions. 
I agree 95% with your process. 
The removal is spot on. 

But the reapply could be better. 
Because applying a different adhesive on top of the old could cause problems.
I would humbly suggest using the same product like GooGone to remove the old adhesive from the pad.
Then use the adhesive on the mat per the instructions of the adhesive.

Also like you said to make sure that the surface is completely clean before you apply the mat. 
I would first use a good quality glass cleaner. Then isopropyl alcohol to remove any oils. 
If there is any excess silicone sealant you can use a razor blade to scrape it off carefully. 
Then clean as mentioned above. 

Place the mat in your desired location ( One of the sides never on the bottom ) 
Cord side first and using a Popsicle stick ( a good tool for this) squeegee out any air bubbles and excess adhesive.
Having too much adhesive Or air bubbles in between the pad and glass can seriously effect the efficiency of the heat transfer. 
If the air pocket or excess adhesive is big or thick enough it could cause the mat to fail. 

Now if you don't have a use for the removed pad at that moment just clean off the old adhesive and store as is on a flat surface. 
Do not roll it up. 
When you are ready to use it Just remember to clean it with isopropyl alcohol before you spray on the contact adhesive. 

You are also spot on about curing times.  Doubling or tripling the adhesive manufactures recommend times is great.
To be completely safe I would power it up with out anything in it for at least 2 hrs. You might be surprised on how much
vapor can be released while heat is applied. 

All of this work is best done in a well ventilated area. Well away from your babies. 

Again great article.

----------

